# hennepin



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any news yet


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Derby results (did not hear which dogs)
Heard that Ty Rorem won derby.
Yvonne Hays - 2nd
Not sure on 3rd
Rick Stawski - 4th

Raining like a mother here today.

18 were called back (1,2,3,7,9,10,12,13,14,18,19,21,24,25,26,27,30,31) in the Qual first series (triple with go bird flyer - nice set-up), 14 called back (1,2,3,9,10,12,13,19,21,24,25,26,27,30) after the land blind. I took off after that to get out of the rain. I was very happy with my dog's performance on the marks and he worked with me on the blind but there were better jobs so I'm not sore about not being called back. Already looking forward to trying again another time.

Travis


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

3rd place was Gary Kavan with Winston


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

stonybrook said:


> Derby results (did not hear which dogs)
> Heard that Ty Rorem won derby.
> 
> Travis


Believe Ty won the Derby with Joanne and Roy Mackey's dog, Lonestar's Carolina Moon, BLF. Congrats to all.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Open Unofficial Results
1st--Ace Oman/T. Rorem
2nd--Homer McCaw/T. Rorem (qualifies Homer for Nat'l)
3rd--Regi Heise/D. Rorem
4th--Nitro Fletcher/D. Rorem
RJam--Lily Fletcher/D. Rorem
Jams--sorry, do not know


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats on your 3rd ann!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

A Rorem sweep!!! Who Hooooo!!!

Congrats Ann and Bob!

Angie


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Ty!!! Must be fun to place ahead of the "Big Guy"? She was pretty excited when she called.

Thanks for the "congrats" on Regi!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Way to go Ty!!! Must be fun to place ahead of the "Big Guy"? She was pretty excited when she called.
> 
> Thanks for the "congrats" on Regi!


Good for Ty!!

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Open Unofficial Results
> 1st--Ace Oman/T. Rorem
> 2nd--Homer McCaw/T. Rorem (qualifies Homer for Nat'l)
> 3rd--Regi Heise/D. Rorem
> ...


Congrats to Ty! That was her goal, to beat her dad! Whoooo Hoooo! I know Dave must be VERY proud right now!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Regi, Dave, Bob & Ann! Congrats to Ty also!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

PAUL PANICHI WON THE AMATEUR WITH MOLLY !!!!
AND GOT SECOND WITH LADD(Qualified him for the Natl AM) !!!!

Also congrats to Dave Furin 3rd place with Aero
4th place went to Ice- Chris Brandl

RJ- Lilly- Gary McIlwan

Jams- 5,22,40

WOW what a weekend for Jennifer and Paul!!!! We are so Happy for you guys!!
________
VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

A BIG CONGRATS TO PAUL AND JENN! ON A GREAT WEEKEND

Also to Dave and Chris for 3rd and 4th


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> PAUL PANICHI WON THE AMATEUR WITH MOLLY !!!!
> AND GOT SECOND WITH LADD(Qualified him for the Natl AM) !!!!
> ...


Wow, Team Rorem couldn't be beat at Hennepin this weekend..... How great is that?


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Gary and Winston on the 3rd in the derby!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Brenda, Ken, Rick & Susan~_

_Thank you very much for the congrats! A weekend we will remember for a very long time!_

_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## elcinc (Jul 25, 2005)

Congratulations to Paul and Jenn. Great to see Ladd qualified for the 2009 Nat. Am. Congrats. to Dave Furin, also.

Roger Weller


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Molly, Ladd, Aero, Panichi's and Furin's on a spectacular weekend. Congrats to all other placemts too!! Are you going to buy a lottery ticket? I would! Way to go!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Great great news Paul and Jenn!!!! So gratifying for you guys when you will be working so hard for the National! Congratulations on your great weekend!!!!
Lynn & Michael


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Open Unofficial Results
> 1st--Ace Oman/T. Rorem
> 2nd--Homer McCaw/T. Rorem (qualifies Homer for Nat'l)
> 3rd--Regi Heise/D. Rorem
> ...


Congratulations to Team Rorem....especially to Ty!! 

Also, Congratulations! .... to "Regi Heise"....Ann, Bob, and Dave, too!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Congrats to Molly, Ladd, Aero, Panichi's and Furin's on a spectacular weekend. Congrats to all other placemts too!! Are you going to buy a lottery ticket? I would! Way to go!!!


Well Ann, I think you should, too! Congrats on Regi's placement!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dang it another "Rorem" to compete against  Way to go Ty! I'm sure Dave is as proud as a peacock! 

Also looks like the Rorem truck didn't leave many ribbons for anyone else......WOW!

FOM


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Roger, Ann, Bob, Lynn, & Michael~*_

_*Thanks so much for the congrats! *_

_*Paul & Jenn*_


_Ann & Bob~_

_Congrats on Regi's 3rd in the Open!!_


_Lynn & Michael~_

_Congrats on your 2nd in the Am!!_


----------

